# 2012 Trek Madone 6.2



## shokhead

Been looking at new bikes. Specialized Roubaix SL3 Expert Compact and the Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 Ulegra. Haven't really looked at Trek. Don't know alot about it except lots ride them. I kinda like the 2012 Trek Madone 6.2. How are they? Good frames?


----------



## MerlinDS

Demo, demo, demo them all. I have a 2011 6.2 or 6.9, can't remember, really doesn't matter to me. It rides really nice and is light. What brand does your favorite shop carry?


----------



## jumpstumper

MerlinDS said:


> Demo, demo, demo them all. I have a 2011 6.2 or 6.9, can't remember, really doesn't matter to me. It rides really nice and is light. What brand does your favorite shop carry?


Considering that a 6.9 is twice the price of a 6.2, I would think you'd know the difference!


----------



## MerlinDS

Yes, I know what the bike cost me, it was a p1 with 7900 d/a and I paid a lot, 6 plus, I just could care or less what number it is or the difference between the two, sorry. I know its a lot better than me.



Edit- according to the trek website, I have a 6 series p1, so I neither have a 6.2 or 6.9. But please correct me if I am wrong, is the different ultegra or d/a and race or race lite wheels mr stump jumper?


----------



## shokhead

MerlinDS said:


> Demo, demo, demo them all. I have a 2011 6.2 or 6.9, can't remember, really doesn't matter to me. It rides really nice and is light. What brand does your favorite shop carry?


Don't have a favorite shop but there is a trek dealer that has most of them.


----------



## MerlinDS

Perfect, one shop has most, go do a 30 min ride on each one and let us know what you think. Would you buy a car without a test drive, most wouldn't. The reason I asked if you have a favorite shop, most forget about the true value of them these days. All we see is I can save $300 online. I can tell you my shop has spend a lot of time fitting me, lending me tools, lifetime basic tuneups, shift cables, etc all for free.


----------



## shokhead

No shops like that here. All chains. I test, find the bike I want and see which shop gives me the best for my money.
Already tested the Robaix. Light and stiff and felt great. Just like my 02 except even better. I'll do the Canondale this weekend.


----------



## jumpstumper

MerlinDS said:


> Yes, I know what the bike cost me, it was a p1 with 7900 d/a and I paid a lot, 6 plus, I just could care or less


I don't mean to be rude Merlin, but how can you be advising someone on a bike choice when you don't even know (or care!) what bike you have?

Shokhead - yes, the Madone 6 frames are excellent.


----------



## MerlinDS

jumpstumper said:


> I don't mean to be rude Merlin, but how can you be advising someone on a bike choice when you don't even know (or care!) what bike you have?
> 
> Shokhead - yes, the Madone 6 frames are excellent.


My bad, I guess the point I was really trying to get across was people can ask what's the best this and that etc, and get some really good advise online, but the only REAL way to compare bikes is by a test ride.


----------



## jumpstumper

MerlinDS said:


> My bad, I guess the point I was really trying to get across was people can ask what's the best this and that etc, and get some really good advise online, but the only REAL way to compare bikes is by a test ride.


I agree with that! Even better if the show will properly fit you before you get a test ride.


----------



## mpre53

I'm pretty sure that the Madone 6 series frames are still built by Trek in Wisconsin, not overseas. If that makes a difference to you.


----------



## t_togh

I have test ridden the Roubaix expert and Madone 5.2 H3 fit. 

The Roubaix felt a little lighter and smoother....but interestingly weighed 18lbs in a 58cm. The zertz help.

The Madone weighed 17lbs...for a 60cm!!! And that was with heavier wheels which may explain the slightly heavier feel. 

Both had very comfortable geometry.


----------



## campyc40

jumpstumper said:


> Considering that a 6.9 is twice the price of a 6.2, I would think you'd know the difference!


Are the frames the same? I remember building online a 6.9 and 6.9SSL with the same components for the same price... So maybe you can do the same with a 6.2


----------



## mpre53

campyc40 said:


> Are the frames the same? I remember building online a 6.9 and 6.9SSL with the same components for the same price... So maybe you can do the same with a 6.2


According to Trek's website and the specs listed, they use different carbon fiber material for the frames in the 6.9 and the 6.2.


----------



## shokhead

All the one bikeshop I went to this morning had were 2 56cm 6.2 2011 at 1K off to sell.


----------



## teoteoteo

6.2 and 6.5 same frame, made in Wisconsin Factory. 6.7SSL and 6.9SSL made in Wisco in same mold as 6.2/6.5 but with nicer carbon. 1k off a 2011 is a good deal. 

If more people are shopping than OP if your willing to look at 5 series frames Trek has closeout deals on 5.9 (dura ace/ultegra mix) and 5.5 Force bike.


----------



## xonerated

I just got a sweet deal on a 6.2 frameset from my LBS. Go with the 6.2 1k off great bike.


----------



## Richard

Just to clarify, the second digit on Madones (.2, .5, etc.) just refers to the component spec on "off the shelf" bikes. For the Wisconsin made frames, there is the 6 series and the 6 SSL series, the difference being a more complex layup and some material trickery for the SSL which results in a slightly stiffer frame that's about 100 grams lighter.

All the 6 series we've sold in the last year have been Project One's. It would be crazy to do otherwise. Right now, our shop (which I will refuse to name here as I don't think it's appropriate to use this forum to pimp our business) will sell you a 2012 P1 6 series with full Ultegra, any of the 6 "no upcharge" paint schemes, your spec of gearing, bar width, stem length, bar tape and housing color, crank arm length, compact or standard, Race Lite wheels, etc. for about $500 less than you can get the top-of-the-line Asian made Cervelo frameset (yes, FRAMESET!). We've been doing 20% off advertised retail on P1's since the TdF and Trek just announced $300 additional discount.

Different bikes work differently for different folks, I'm somewhat of a retro-grouch (I still love my vintage steel), but omigod do I love my 2008 6 series Campy equipped Madone.

Plus, as a company and having worked 7+ years for a Trek shop, I cannot say enough positive about Trek. Some have ragged on Trek as the "General Motors" of the bike world. But I would remind them that of the big three companies (Giant, Specialized, and Cannondale) only Trek is family owned.

Yes, I'm biased.


----------



## davidka

Richard said:


> Plus, as a company and having worked 7+ years for a Trek shop, I cannot say enough positive about Trek. Some have ragged on Trek as the "General Motors" of the bike world. But I would remind them that of the big three companies (Giant, Specialized, and Cannondale) only Trek is family owned.
> 
> Yes, I'm biased.


The real irony of the "GM" comments is that Trek has never been bankrupt. Specialized and Cannondale have both been bankrupt and reacquired. FWIW, it has worked out well for the consumers, both still continue to make great bikes and seem like healthy companies now.



t_togh said:


> I have test ridden the Roubaix expert and Madone 5.2 H3 fit.
> 
> The Roubaix felt a little lighter and smoother....but interestingly weighed 18lbs in a 58cm. The zertz help.
> 
> The Madone weighed 17lbs...for a 60cm!!! And that was with heavier wheels which may explain the slightly heavier feel.
> 
> Both had very comfortable geometry.


Something to consider, the H3 fit is the tallest head tube per size that Trek offers. For an equivalent size the Trek would be ~3cm taller up front than the Roubaix. The difference from a 58cm "S" bike and a 60cm Trek H3 would be very large. An H2 might feel more lively to you. H1 is a very aggressive low position.


----------



## shokhead

Taller HT or more spacers?


----------



## t_togh

David, you need to look at the geometry charts. The H3 60cm madone has a shorter top tube than the 58cm Specialized Roubaix, a shorter reach, and a higher stack.


----------



## KYL

A topic that has always been discussed but no easy answer. Anyway, I'll just tell you what I know about the 6.9ssl and my Cervelo R3. I recently purchased a Project 1 6.9ssl in Leopard Trek Colour. It was custom built and fitted. Mine is the H1 and I had the fork cut down. I have a 5mm spacer under the stem. At the time, I wasn't serious about buying a new bike to replace the R3. I was very happy with the R3 but then when I had the opportunity to test ride a 6.9ssl at the dealer, I thought "great, at least I can tick it off my list of bikes I have ridden". I didn't think there would be much difference between the Trek and my Cervelo but as soon as I took it out on the road and spinned the cranks over, it felt like day and night. My first impression was this machine is feather light and extremely responsive with minimal effort. My ride was only 15 minutes long but when I got back to the shop I told myself I have to have it. Never have I had a bike where I rave so much. That was 3 months ago and I've done a lot of riding with the bike since. Lots of hill climbs and just long km rides. No issues at all and the bike is just so compliant and quiet. Really, it made so well that there are absolutely no rattles even on the roughest road. It is still handmade in Wisconsin and I absolutely love it everytime I'm on a ride. 
If you're going to spend top dollar for a bike that does everything almost perfectly, the 6.9ssl is highly recommended.
Just for your info, I've ridden quite a few top notch bikes including the Specialised S Works Venge but nothing really tickled my fancy except the Trek. I think it's really value for money.


----------



## trekracer20

I believe all 6 series are available with two fits, the H1 and H3, as well.


----------



## marathon marke

trekracer20 said:


> I believe all 6 series are available with two fits, the H1 and H3, as well.


6 series are available in either H1 or H2, but not H3.


----------



## stabor

marathon marke said:


> 6 series are available in either H1 or H2, but not H3.


6.2 comes in H3 as well; see their website.


Steve


----------



## marathon marke

stabor said:


> 6.2 comes in H3 as well; see their website.
> 
> 
> Steve


Oops! You're right. Well, it's good to see that Trek makes available an H3 that's still made in Wisconsin. I really should have known this, since I work at a shop that sells Trek. :blush2:
Oh well, I'm only a lowly wrench.


----------



## shokhead

Just tested a H2 6.2 DI2 Ultegra. I liked it alot I told the guy I wasn't big on the bontrager wheelset. The salesman said at my weight{205} the Shimano Ultegra WH-6700 would be trouble free and he wouldn't suggest the WH-RS80 -C24-CL. Then one of the guys that was working on bikes came out and suggested the WH-RS80 -C24-CL would be a good choice for me. Now I have no clue which. Nice bike at $4899.


----------

